# Poacher in Walton Co.



## 1jharris (Nov 18, 2010)

Know that guy?


----------



## ROBERTH41 (Nov 18, 2010)

Its amazing what we r starting to catch on trail cams maybe people will wise up and learn we r watching in the woods when we r not even there


----------



## Horns (Nov 18, 2010)

Was this picture taken in Social Circle?


----------



## sorrydog (Nov 19, 2010)

We got someone for the last couple of weeks that has destroyed several of our cameras on our property.  We replaced them and he came back and he destroyed more.  Trying to catch him and when i do, it's 911 baby!!!1


----------



## TenPtr (Nov 19, 2010)

That is the ultimate "caught red handed" picture of a poacher... Its scary to think idiots like that are out there in the woods on a daily basis.  Those guys are liable to shoot any movement they see.  This is why you should never enter the woods without your blaze orange.  I hope you catch those clowns.  Great picture.  Gotta love a trail cam!


----------



## JerryC (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## david w. (Nov 19, 2010)

Hunting from a vehicle.Get him!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 19, 2010)

TenPtr said:


> That is the ultimate "caught red handed" picture of a poacher... Its scary to think idiots like that are out there in the woods on a daily basis.  Those guys are liable to shoot any movement they see.  This is why you should never enter the woods without your blaze orange.  I hope you catch those clowns.  Great picture.  Gotta love a trail cam!




Yep, how many posts have we seen, "I don't need to wear orange because I hunt private land, and I'm the only one that hunts there?"


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2010)

hope you catch em


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 19, 2010)

I hope you get him.....


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 19, 2010)

Man...you were about 9 inches away from seeing his entire face!!!


----------



## chinahill (Nov 19, 2010)

I bet a couple shots real close would stop him from doing that again........


----------



## marknga (Nov 19, 2010)

Too bad the truck didn't roll another foot and that the pic ain't color.
Hope you get them.


----------



## fairplayboy (Nov 19, 2010)

Police might be able to narrow it down if it is a Walton Cty tag based on the fact it is a Chevy 1500 pick up. Not sure of the year but I'm sure somebody on site is a truck expert.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 19, 2010)

First post..............??????????


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Nov 19, 2010)

im pretty sure its 3 body styles ago so id say mid 90s if i had to guess. so hillarious how in the world do u drive up in front of a cam and doo this...hahah


----------



## WolfPack (Nov 19, 2010)

You can track this down........you know it is a Chevy and also....pay attention to the rims, the design will help give it away as well, most chevy trucks I have seen in that body style has been dark blue or black.  Also likely a local person somewhat familiar with the area.


----------



## chad smith (Nov 19, 2010)

that looks to be a 93-94 model chevy, i have a 89 model and it is almost the same body shape, it also looks like it might be a red chevy, there isnt that many chevys in walton co with the same wheels, i live in walton co.(monroe) and i am always in social circle, i will keep my eyes peeled, leave me a contact # and name and if i see that truck i will get the tag# and give you a call


----------



## codeeb (Nov 19, 2010)

Is that truck red and is it in Social Circle ? We have been informed that someone driving a red Chevy pickup has been seen parked near one of our gates several times.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Nov 19, 2010)

Lucky u still got your camera


----------



## childers (Nov 19, 2010)

extremely early 90's or extremely late 80's.  search through fullsizechevy.com  youll find out real quick.   thats insane to get a pic like this! i wonder how they didnt see the trail cam? good luck to you sir!


----------



## Mudhill (Nov 19, 2010)

chad smith said:


> that looks to be a 93-94 model chevy, i have a 89 model and it is almost the same body shape, it also looks like it might be a red chevy, there isnt that many chevys in walton co with the same wheels, i live in walton co.(monroe) and i am always in social circle, i will keep my eyes peeled, leave me a contact # and name and if i see that truck i will get the tag# and give you a call



X2...93-94 is dead on and with the optional rims.


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Nov 19, 2010)

its two wwheel drive to the 4x4 and z71s  are 6 lug not 5


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 20, 2010)

I am blown away at the flat out disregard for anothers property.........you guys are all over the truck too!
 I was thinking same thing, very early 90's, 2x4, NOTE the rims!
This guy is toast!  



> Is that truck red and is it in Social Circle ? We have been informed that someone driving a red Chevy pickup has been seen parked near one of our gates several times.



You can bet if these guys are here, they will be any other place they can get into................Please let us know the outcome of this one, we dont expect it to take too long


----------



## georgiabound (Nov 20, 2010)

Guy looks to be about 5'10", 185 lbs, dark blonde/brown hair and in his mid 20's. Gun looks like a Savage, 243/270.

When/if you catch him, let me know how close I am.


----------



## MTK07_UGA (Nov 20, 2010)

sorrydog said:


> We got someone for the last couple of weeks that has destroyed several of our cameras on our property.  We replaced them and he came back and he destroyed more.  Trying to catch him and when i do, it's 911 baby!!!1


 

you said it 911 baby !!!! dont you mean 1911????


----------



## TheOriginal_DMW (Nov 20, 2010)

Had a poacher shoot 2 does off land in Walton the other week, they cut the hind quarters and the back straps out of them and left them where we park. You could see where they drove down the power line to pick them up.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Nov 20, 2010)

truck is 88 to 98 Ive had several of em and all my buddies have these trucks, he could have put the wheels on it off another truck they all fit different years...


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Nov 20, 2010)

I took a second close look at the pic and noticed it appears to have the "smaller" parking light lenses in the side of the grille which were in those trucks 88 to 93...also it has the chrome side mirrors which were in those trucks 88 to 93...94 went to black plastic side mirrors and lager parking light lenses...I would have to guess this truck is red looks a lil to light in the pic to be black or dark blue but I could be wrong...Im often in this area coon huntin and have many friends in the area, pm me a lil closer area to where this was taken and maybe I can help you out...people like this are the reason why coon hunters and squirel hunters and others cant find places to hunt...nobody trusts anyone anymore so Isure wouldnt mind helpin ya out...I have good friends all over walton cnty and have hunted all over it for years..


----------



## childers (Nov 20, 2010)

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> I took a second close look at the pic and noticed it appears to have the "smaller" parking light lenses in the side of the grille which were in those trucks 88 to 93...also it has the chrome side mirrors which were in those trucks 88 to 93...94 went to black plastic side mirrors and lager parking light lenses...I would have to guess this truck is red looks a lil to light in the pic to be black or dark blue but I could be wrong...Im often in this area coon huntin and have many friends in the area, pm me a lil closer area to where this was taken and maybe I can help you out...people like this are the reason why coon hunters and squirel hunters and others cant find places to hunt...nobody trusts anyone anymore so Isure wouldnt mind helpin ya out...I have good friends all over walton cnty and have hunted all over it for years..


 and you can tell by looking at the bumpers. and you can tell that it is 2wd because of how low it sits.


----------



## bolinbevel (Nov 20, 2010)

"Suspected "scum is also possibly left handed.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 20, 2010)

fairplayboy said:


> Police might be able to narrow it down if it is a Walton Cty tag based on the fact it is a Chevy 1500 pick up. Not sure of the year but I'm sure somebody on site is a truck expert.


it appears to be a 1994, it could be a '93 as well. Note the square dash


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 20, 2010)

A 2X4 With nails Buried in the ground with nails sticking up and covered with leafs, Worked for me several years ago.
4 Flat tires can be traced in town.


----------



## childers (Nov 20, 2010)

bolinbevel said:


> "Suspected "scum is also possibly left handed.



nice call!


----------



## ELIWAITS (Nov 23, 2010)

bolinbevel said:


> "suspected "scum is also possibly left handed.


he looks like he may be tall or maybe not so tall


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 24, 2010)

Have any luck catching him?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 24, 2010)

Poacher also appears to have a mustache and also a goatee type of beard in my opinion.  Is there anyone else that agrees with me?


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 24, 2010)

I think this guy is catchable!!!


----------



## Son (Nov 24, 2010)

Only problem we're having this year is. Someone is taking from our camp. Nobody has seen em yet, but they're taking such as microwaves, tables, chairs, hoses, extension cords and the hook off our block and tackle on the hanging pole. Agravating to say the least. They must really be watching to know when we're not there, or taking while the guys are out hunting. Camera will be put up this week to catch em. And it will be hidden well.


----------



## 1jharris (Nov 24, 2010)

*Here is color pic of the truck*

I am moving the camera this weekend and try and get the plate#.


----------



## 1jharris (Nov 24, 2010)

Mt. Paron Rd Social Circle , near Tree farm and old runway


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hide your camera good.


----------



## 1jharris (Nov 24, 2010)

I just posted color pic - appears to be teal , or dark green.  yes in social circle on Mt. Paron Road.


----------



## 1jharris (Nov 24, 2010)

*Nice Doe*

Thought I would post this...pic taken 1 minute before original pic with guy hanging out the window....  Trail cams are awesome!!!!  She is probably dead now!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow....This guy has made a couple of trips to your land....What a loser....I still think this guy could be caught...there are enough good people here to rat him out, or at least I have faith they will.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2010)

1jharris said:


> I am moving the camera this weekend and try and get the plate#.



If you get a plate you are going to have yourself a really nice case to hand to the sherrif's office.  Great work!


----------



## 1jharris (Nov 24, 2010)

Did that.... that is funny. Landowner felt guilty and made me remove them.  I was hoping for the same results.  We have since placed a gate and locks at the entrance.


----------



## kbarnwell58 (Nov 24, 2010)

glad you got it taken care of


----------



## egomaniac247 (Nov 24, 2010)

Just moved down to Social Circle from Va and we have/had the same problems up there.  I can't stand someone who would poach like that.  It's one thing to be over a property line and just not aware of it.  It's another thing to drive onto someone's property, hang out the window, and shoot wildlife.  What a jerk of a person you have to be to do that.

I can even understand young teens doing this (not condone, just understand) because we were all mischevious (ie stupid) youths at one time....but the guy in that pic looks older.  If it was a youngster, hopefully his father wore him out and taught him a lesson.  If it was an adult, I hope he's fully "served" by the judicial system.


----------



## Horns (Nov 24, 2010)

This truck looks familiar. I will be on the look out like Barney Fife. This is not very far from me.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2010)

I work that area, and I will be looking out for that truck! Good luck I hope you get that WORTHLESS PIECE OF TRASH! I HATE POACHERS nothing more than a thief! Lowest of the low!!!


----------



## ryanapd4984 (Nov 24, 2010)

*poacher*

Scumbag is riding shotgun, shooting out the passenger side of the truck.  Look for two guys riding around town together in the suspect truck.  They probably work together, live close, or are family.


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 25, 2010)

Horns said:


> This truck looks familiar. I will be on the look out like Barney Fife. This is not very far from me.



Not far from me either, I hunted a spot about 2 miles from the tree farm 3 seasons ago at the old nursery, on the corner of Mt Paron and Chicks Bridge. I will be watching...........


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (Nov 25, 2010)

maybe you could get into a tree climber and get real high up on a tree and take pictures your self?


----------



## Etter2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Too bad if you catch him, our ridiculous ga judicial system will do nothing but a slap on the wrist.  Fines will be less than 500 bucks each.  We really need the state to start doing something about this.  In PA they'd take the guns...and the truck.


----------



## limbhanger (Nov 25, 2010)

Those boys need some jail time.


----------



## sleepr71 (Nov 25, 2010)

1jharris said:


> Did that.... that is funny. Landowner felt guilty and made me remove them.  I was hoping for the same results.  We have since placed a gate and locks at the entrance.



Landowner feels guilty....? Lol..he/she is probably related to them & won't prosecute anyway Why else would a landowner feel "guilty" about taking out bad guys/poachers??? Local LEO could/should be tipped off & given a head start on narrowing down the vehicle+perps. Sad...but if you turn it over to LEO & my hunch is correct..said landowner may ask you to not come back ! Sleepr71.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Nov 26, 2010)

A good box of roofing nails and you might just be able to have a talk with them.


----------



## dirtroad (Nov 26, 2010)

Its going to be hard to do anything without the land owner "pushing" it or standing up to them.Something is'nt right there.Good luck.I hate tresspassers.


----------



## mutt (Nov 26, 2010)

backhoe some sticks and a bunch of leaves..just sayin


----------



## tmiller (Nov 27, 2010)

I think i have seen a truck similar come through my neighborhood, I live in Windsong in Social Circle. I will drive around and see if maybe they live here.


----------



## whitehunter (Nov 27, 2010)

any luck?


----------



## 1jharris (Nov 28, 2010)

Nothing yet - thanks for all the replies...


----------



## okie32541 (Nov 28, 2010)

thats awsome people still care. i hope you get him/them. keep up the good work


----------



## JBax26 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thats about a  mile from where I live so i'll be looking.  I've been having trouble w/ trespassers this year too.  Caught one a few weeks ago but still got one more to go that i know of.  Trail Cams are great..


----------



## jp233 (Nov 29, 2010)

Definitely looking like a pre-95 Chevy 2WD green 1500 pickup with chrome trim over the wheel-well.... probably a 93 or 94.

How much you wanna bet there is empty brass on the floorboard?? Between that and these pics, would be enough for search and seizure eh??


----------



## greenhunter (Nov 29, 2010)

*Property*

How many locks on the gates. I don't lease any property if there are other locks on the gate,there only needs to be one. Send the landowner the key.


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Nov 29, 2010)

Is that some sort of patch on his right shoulder in the first picture? Maybe I'm just seeing things.


----------



## AbnormalEKG (Nov 29, 2010)

two words for you.......roofing nails!!  Like maybe a whole box of em. Should make for an interesting day for the fellow when he pulls up into the same spot again.

Also, if you were to show both of those pics to DNR, they would be more than happy to set a trap of their own. I have a neigbor who had a trespasser/poacher problem similar to this one. He gave DNR what evidence he had, and they actually sent a GW out in a ghillie suit to hide and wait for the guy to show up. Took em a few days and they got to give the guy his prize; a nice, shiny, matching pair of bracelets


----------



## Steyr (Nov 29, 2010)

That's dem boys that spell kill with a t as in kilt ! Giddy Up ! Trespassers get warning the first offense, no deer, no evidence, no case. Yea i know it sucks, we had pics of 4 wheeler coming around gates, DNR said first offense is a warning, second offense is trespassing.  LoJack got right idea 2x4 with nails, then you'll have the truck for the sledge-hammer party.    Please forward after party pics.


----------



## gbruner (Nov 30, 2010)

I think the dangers of poachers override the feeling guilty of getting them in trouble.


----------



## sclark (Nov 30, 2010)

mutt said:


> backhoe some sticks and a bunch of leaves..just sayin



how did you gets this picture....i told her to never give it out


----------



## egomaniac247 (Nov 30, 2010)

tmiller said:


> I think i have seen a truck similar come through my neighborhood, I live in Windsong in Social Circle. I will drive around and see if maybe they live here.



I live in that same subdivision and think I've seen that truck too lol


----------



## Rock Bottom (Dec 1, 2010)

waiting to see what happens


----------



## Mcgaughey5 (Dec 1, 2010)

I hate poachers!  We have caught 1 poacher and had another one still my camera this year on our club near social circle!  If I see a green 1500 chevy I will try and get the tag number and let you know.


----------



## str8_shooter (Dec 2, 2010)

anything new???


----------



## BCR840 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Poacher.*

I think that's my Mom's truck..... And that aint my Daddy in the passenger seat.  Oh man, is she going to get it when I tell em.


----------



## 1jharris (Dec 6, 2010)

BCR840 - Don't you have tickets to answer for AT&T!!!!!!


----------



## Gunny146 (Dec 6, 2010)

DNR can make an arrest for trespassing without prior warning. Most LEO aren't familiar with the subsection (b)(1) of 16-7-21 that states knowingly and w/out authority enters on the land...... of another person for an unlawful purpose. The unlawful purpose would be any of the numerous hunting violations. Good luck and hope you catch him.


----------



## BCR840 (Dec 7, 2010)

I do have a lot of work. I thought I would get this thread going for you.


----------



## 45coltcommander (Dec 7, 2010)

some people are just sorry


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 8, 2010)

Also you can take a 16' long 2x4 and drive literally thousands of nails in it so the point goes all the way through. Hide it in the middle of you dirt road......along comes the poachers and they will have 4 flat tires. I did this several years ago and someone drug the 2x4 about two hundred yards across our pasture while attempting to retreive the poached deer(shot at night with a spotlight, shot from road, shot on someone's property they did not have permission to hunt. They killed one more deer the very next night and left it there for me to find. However, they have never returned and they had to get four new tire or either put lots of plugs in the 4 flat tires. There are definetly ways to stop it. The law enforcement would be a great way to catch the scumbags. Good luck to you my man!


----------



## wrestler (Dec 18, 2010)

find em? and on your road instead of nails, take 6 lawnmower blades and cut them so the are 2 pecies. 1 flat down and the othe sticking 3-5 in of the base, and weld them like  an upside down t and spray them the color of the road and chain them togather. weill shread any tire, even 18 whelers. will stop that chevy in its tracks.


----------



## cneedha1 (Dec 19, 2010)

*poaching*

this is not far from the poaching problem i have in Mansfield, newton county. 
The Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- hunts every day killing anything he sees on our property, and he destroyed all the trail cams, so yesterday morning i got in the woods right where he walks on to the property and held him there at gun point. the fact that he was armed allows the property *owner* to do so, and the sheriff's deputy gladly carted him off.
maybe you could try that?


----------



## BCAPES (Dec 19, 2010)

sleepr71 said:


> Landowner feels guilty....? Lol..he/she is probably related to them & won't prosecute anyway Why else would a landowner feel "guilty" about taking out bad guys/poachers??? Local LEO could/should be tipped off & given a head start on narrowing down the vehicle+perps. Sad...but if you turn it over to LEO & my hunch is correct..said landowner may ask you to not come back ! Sleepr71.



Cannot blame the landowner for not letting you put out nails...

Not that I agree with it but if a minor/child or even adult were to come on the property and fall on the 2x4 full of nails getting seriously injured i.e. lose eyesight etc..., they could sue and WOULD win!  They would probably be awarded every penny the landowner has.

Heck, if a neighbors kid wanders into my backyard and falls in the pool and drowns, I am liable even though he did not have permission.

That is just a fact of our messed up judicial system.  There are other ways that would not put you at risk.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 19, 2010)

I would not put out nails, too hard to get up and you will get them in your tires!! I would definately make home made spike strips and flatten all 4 tires!!!   He can trespass and poach but you can`t flatten his tires, ok!! Anybody see you put out the spike strip ???? Prove it!!!!!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 19, 2010)

any word yet on the criminal???


----------



## billy336 (Dec 20, 2010)

Etter2 said:


> Too bad if you catch him, our ridiculous ga judicial system will do nothing but a slap on the wrist.  Fines will be less than 500 bucks each.  We really need the state to start doing something about this.  In PA they'd take the guns...and the truck.



So true. Here in FL trespassing with a firearm is a felony, pulling the trigger gets you a another felony from the projectile. No more guns for the guilty, ever.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Dec 21, 2010)

Also take note that the truck also has pinstripes.  And I could be wrong but it also looks like it's missing the rear view mirror.


----------



## ACracing98 (Dec 21, 2010)

What is the latest on these guys?


----------



## 1jharris (Dec 22, 2010)

*No updates*

No updates guys... thanks for all the replies.  The landowner has since but up a gate and lock on the road.  I have not gotten any more pics on the camera.


----------



## asimm85 (Dec 23, 2010)

They would need the coroner not the police if i caught them on my property after they had been destroying cameras and shooting deer.  I think my back hoe would cover up the evidence haha. Joking but i think a few shots right over that truck and they would need some new pants and the game warden and police would be there.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 23, 2010)

asimm85 said:


> They would need the coroner not the police if i caught them on my property after they had been destroying cameras and shooting deer.  I think my back hoe would cover up the evidence haha.





i was there was there the whole time officer.i swear i never saw a thing.


----------



## IrishSniper (Dec 29, 2010)

That's my cousin Delmar from Dothan AL, he takes after my Aunt Petty.


----------

